# Poorly axolotl, warning pics may be upsetting



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

This is my biggest male Axolotl,last night we noticed his tail and bottom had been bitten,we separated him from the other 3,2 females and a male,then this morning he has very bad bruising on his body
We have put him in clean fresh water in the fridge,to keep him calm and cool,Do I need to see a vet or will the journey stress him further?He has veins visible all over his body,I am so shocked that his his body looks so damaged as he was separated straight away


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

poor axie! i hope he just regenerates that bit and hes ok


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> This is my biggest male Axolotl,last night we noticed his tail and bottom had been bitten,we separated him from the other 3,2 females and a male,then this morning he has very bad bruising on his body
> We have put him in clean fresh water in the fridge,to keep him calm and cool,Do I need to see a vet or will the journey stress him further?He has veins visible all over his body,I am so shocked that his his body looks so damaged as he was separated straight away image


Ouch that looks so sore!!!

Did this wound happen after feeding???

I would keep him in the fridge and keep a empty 2lt bottle of coke filled with declorinated water in the fridge also.

So when you are changing over his water the temperture will be exactly the same as what he was sitting in.

I would out a teatowel over the dish. Bright light tends to hurt axolotls eyes as they have no eyelids.

My tanks with no lightstrips in the hoods they get the natural light from the window everyday.

I personally would keep him in the fridge for upto a few weeks keeping an eye on him and changing him everyday.

Then think about setting up a "recovery" tank and allow him to be alone until he completly heals.

Have a look at this link for step by step fridging process for axolotls.

Hope this helps :flrt:
Axolotl Sanctuary


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

can you keep an axie in the fridge permamently?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for the link :notworthy:
we noticed that he had a tiny nip on his tail and were keeping an eye on him,yesterday his toes on one foot had been nipped,so we separated him and he seemed bright and happy and I wasnt at all worried,this morning his whole white body was dark pink and veins were showing all over,both back legs were really swollen and so was his bottom and then this afternoon there was bruising under the skin on his side.
He looks much brighter in the fridge,relaxed even,I am worried that taking him to the vet will be too much for him but I dont want him to die :gasp:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

oh no thats awful he looks like he was viciously attacked! Do axies have teeth? hope he pulls through! :flrt: xxxxxxx


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have just checked him in the fridge,he looks alot brighter,I shall speak to the vet in the morning,he is my favourite axie,he is such a calm and sweet thing


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

whale_omelette said:


> can you keep an axie in the fridge permamently?


 
Ive been told they can if the damage is that severe.

My past experiences a few weeks is best as most do not feed in that period of time.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Thank you for the link :notworthy:
> we noticed that he had a tiny nip on his tail and were keeping an eye on him,yesterday his toes on one foot had been nipped,so we separated him and he seemed bright and happy and I wasnt at all worried,this morning his whole white body was dark pink and veins were showing all over,both back legs were really swollen and so was his bottom and then this afternoon there was bruising under the skin on his side.
> He looks much brighter in the fridge,relaxed even,I am worried that taking him to the vet will be too much for him but I dont want him to die :gasp:


Thats good news!

One of my axolotls had a massive swelling right in the middle of her head it turned black and white it was about the size of a 2 pence on her head.

I really thought i was going to loose her i put her in the fridge and then the flap came of and i swear i thought i could see her brain the hole was so deep like 2 cm down,

Never knew what happened i could only guess that one of the others had nipped at her and she had freaked and smashed her head into one of the ornaments.

One of the ornaments was like a wreaked barrel i filed down the sides but i dint think it was enough so i removed and just threw in the bin.

Anyways i set up a recovery tank for her and it took 4 weeks for her to get better her head had a big sunker hole and it was touvh and go but i kept at it, i soon returned her to the tank she is in great health agin very active and likes to chase me up and down the tank for attention and the dent looks minimal.

I would have taken her to the vet but there is no amphibian vets within a 100 mile radius of my home.

To be honest im not sure what the vet can do for you even for exotic vets axolotls are not a daily animal they would treat.

The vet may just give you the advice of keeping the wound clean and keeping him calm.

But you never know :2thumb:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

andaroo said:


> oh no thats awful he looks like he was viciously attacked! Do axies have teeth? hope he pulls through! :flrt: xxxxxxx


No axies dont have teeth they have a cup mouth ie they are like a aminal version of a dyson they suck up things with such force it does not stand a chance.

Its like a sucking snapping motion the best way to describe it :lol2:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh poor lad, I hope he gets better soon :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

He is doing really well in the fridge,wound is healing,he looks brighter and he doesnt look sore,I cant believe how well he looks,I love him loads :flrt:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> He is doing really well in the fridge,wound is healing,he looks brighter and he doesnt look sore,I cant believe how well he looks,I love him loads :flrt:


Glad to hear it!

Please keep us posted on his progress :2thumb:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

srry to hear that. i dont know anything about Axolotl at all am just wondering is it ok in the fridge then?do they like it cold?


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

beardys said:


> srry to hear that. i dont know anything about Axolotl at all am just wondering is it ok in the fridge then?do they like it cold?


Yes they can be put in the fridge.

Axolotls are cold water amphibians, putting them in the fridge accelerates their healing process faster as the colder temp puts them almost into a hibernation state and allows their body to heal from any traumas they have recieved :2thumb:


----------

